# the word LOVE by itself



## queenchristine41

Hello!

This is my first post, and I've been looking for a while to find out how to translate the word LOVE, by itself, in Tagalog.  I'm wanting to know because I would like to get a tattoo in Tagalog translated into Alibata/Baybayin and I don't want it to be incorrect!  I came across another thread here, and it said LOVE is:

Mahal
-or-
Ini-ibig

Which is more appropiate to use as a noun, and most importantly, for a tattoo?  Or is there another word for LOVE I don't know of?

I also went to another website that translates English into Tagalog, and I came across these words also:

*v. *ibigin; umibig 
*n. *pag-ibig; pagmamahal; pagsinta; paggilaw


and now I'm even more confused.  I would think the most widely used meaning of LOVE would be the best, right?



Thanks very much in advance!
Salamat!
Christine


----------



## Cracker Jack

love = pag-ibig

Just to shed light on your confusion:

mahal = dear (loved one); expensive (merchandise)
iniibig = being loved
umibig = loved


----------



## queenchristine41

Great!

Thank you for the help!

~Christine


----------

